# Vapers Toolbox App



## Zeki Hilmi (3/4/14)

I'm really frustrated because I can't find an iPhone App for a Vapers toolbox to help build coils. Anyone have any idea if 1 exists for the iPhone or even a Mac app?

Moderator: Moved this thread out of retailers section. Its of general interest to everyone (dev)


----------



## ET (3/4/14)

there has been a post or two somewhere in this forum about such an app i think
found the one, not sure if there's more or if it's the right type of thing you want
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/android-app-for-coil-builders.630/


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (3/4/14)

@denizenx thanks for that but unfortunately this app is for android phones.


----------

